# Scanned passport for short-term rental?



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm looking to rent an apartment in Spain for six months, and having agreed the rent & deposit etc with the landlord (they've sent a draft of the contract) they are asking for scans of both my and my partners passport.

Is this normal?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We are organising a visit to find a rental at the moment and every agent we have spoken to has said to bring your passport and copies of the passport, other than that it varies on what they say you need but it seems common practice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

David1979 said:


> I'm looking to rent an apartment in Spain for six months, and having agreed the rent & deposit etc with the landlord (they've sent a draft of the contract) they are asking for scans of both my and my partners passport.
> 
> Is this normal?


yes, it's not unusual

a lot are now insisting upon resident registration certificates/cards, too


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

David1979 said:


> I'm looking to rent an apartment in Spain for six months, and having agreed the rent & deposit etc with the landlord (they've sent a draft of the contract) they are asking for scans of both my and my partners passport.
> 
> Is this normal?


As a non-Spanish resident you will not have NIE numbers nor 'residencias'. I think it is wholly understandable in the current climate to ask for passports.

What if you 'leg it' without paying the bills or what if you empty the property? The landlord will want some way of identifying you surely?


----------



## umar00 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would put a watermark on the passport scans if they still asking for.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, in lieu of any residency numbers we have been asked for bank statements, copies of the work contract and they also want a Spanish bank account number.
Depends on which agent it is as to what they want to see.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

umar00 said:


> I would put a watermark on the passport scans if they still asking for.


Why?
Anyone renting a property to immigrants in Spain is taking a risk, especially in this economic climate. It's even more risky if the landlord lives outside Spain.

We've been both landlords and tenants. We rented out property in the UK and overseas. I guess we were lucky in that we had only a few awkward tenants.
Now we rent our villa here in Spain and are lucky in that we have a good landlord. He is lucky to have long-term tenants who pay the rent in chunks upfront and look after the property.

I am well aware that there are dreadful landlords here but I have to say I have heard of so many stories from people I know and trust about horrendous tenants.
Our landlord has two properties here and I think we are the first tenants to pay rent regularly. He has lost 10000 euros that I know of in unpaid rent from three bad tenants. Until recently it was difficult to evict non-paying tenants but a new law has made it easier. It was far too easy for tenants to run up huge bills in unpaid rent, water and electricity bills. 

I am not condoning evictions for no good reason -far from it, I was a Director of a Housing Association in the UK. I am appalled at the number of evictions of those who through losing their jobs or other circumstances beyond their control are unable to pay rent or mortgage payments due. This should be stopped.

But tenants who are well able to pay yet have no intention of doing so are more common than one might think and sadly many of the stories I've heard involve British tenants.
So it's not really surprising that landlords or agents ask for passport details or some guarantee that the tenant has the means to pay the agreed rent.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

umar00 said:


> I would put a watermark on the passport scans if they still asking for.


Personally, I think this is quite a good idea. 

By doing this, it will not be able to be used for any other purpose thus helping to prevent identity fraud/theft.


----------



## ptrclvd (May 26, 2012)

Providing a passport scan is becoming the norm re lots of transactions both in the UK and in Europe. I have had to do it twice in the last couple of months once in the UK and once in Spain.

As far as identity theft is concerned it could be a concern . However I have had to hand my passport over in hotels in several countries in Asia in the last few months due to local laws and that is probably much more of a risk. The answer is to make sure all your bank accounts etc are secured properly and to make sure you check statements etc when you get them....not leave it for a while as I have been guilty in the past!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Every time you use a credit card you are taking a risk.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Every time you use a credit card you are taking a risk.


Absolutely, but I don't let mine out of my sight. If they want to take it away to swipe, I go with it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My partner used her card to buy a new mobile from Carrefour Online. A few weeks later she discovered that 1500 euros had been taken from her account ffor an online gaming company in Gibraltar. All her details had been correctly supplied by the thief except for her D.O.B which of course hadn't been part of the information needed by Carrefour but was for some reason required by the gaming company.

After two months the money was returned to her account but in the UK I'm told this is done immediately pending investigation. Not so in Spain, it seems.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

OP, silly question but you have seen this place in person and you know the landlord, right? There are heaps of scams about renting online.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> OP, silly question but you have seen this place in person and you know the landlord, right? There are heaps of scams about renting online.


very good point................


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> OP, silly question but you have seen this place in person and you know the landlord, right? There are heaps of scams about renting online.


Yes, I've been over and viewed the apartment, and will be returning to have another look and sign the contract and pay the deposit in person, so I'll have a signed copy of the contract to take away with me.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Perfect. I am sorry to ask, but I have had my id number 'expropriated' and it hasn't been fun.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, I've done my research on the scams out there.

I'll be taking scans of my passport with me to give the landlord in person. He has also sent me a copy of the contract to read over before I sign it, so everything seems legit.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

David1979 said:


> Yes, I've done my research on the scams out there.
> 
> I'll be taking scans of my passport with me to give the landlord in person. He has also sent me a copy of the contract to read over before I sign it, so everything seems legit.


I hope the contract is in Spanish or it is worthless - as a landlord myself, I know this for a fact! Equally, don't be persuaded that the contract must be for 11 months - this is just wrong.

Please, only sign a Spanish contract and if your Spanish is not up to it, get someone independent to translate it for you.


----------

